# Amplificador de 60w con 2n3055



## anko (Sep 11, 2007)

Saludos

Hace tiempo encontre este amplificador en la web y arme un par para hacer un equipo estereo, en esos tiempos me parecio atractivo el circuito por su simplesa.

lo arme y sono bastante bien, pero tb disipa su buen resto de calor.

les dejo el diagrama, me gustaria que las personas que tengan mas conocimientos pudieran opiniar sobre este amplificador, en lo que a mi respecta a funcionado bien, pero me gustaria saver que opinan ustedes.

ojo con los 2n3055, ya que al principio lo arme con 2n3055 truchos y fueron puros problemas, una ves con los autenticos 0 problemas.

saludos


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Sep 12, 2007)

Parece un circuito robusto . Si eres tan amable, pon más información: corriente de reposo a la que has ajustado el amplificador, etc.. así como PCB y toda la información de montaje de la que dispongas.
Gracias y recibe un cordial saludo.


----------



## anko (Sep 12, 2007)

ok aca va mas información:

El amplificador en reposo consume desde 10mA hasta 450mA dependiendo del ajuste del bias, a menos ajuste el amplificador no se calienta nada pero la calidad de sonido baja, a mayor ajuste alreves, la calidad de sonido aumenta pero disipa mas calor.

Los transistores que use fueron remplazos:

bc286--->2n3053 to-39
bc287--->2n2905 to-39
bc107--->2n2222 to-39
bc212--->b508 to-220

Los 2 bc286 (2n3053) se calientan bastante y como no son to-220 fue un poco dificil ponerle un disipador, pero me las ingenie con un poco de aluminio y quedaron bien, solo se entibian.

El condensador de 1500 uf deve ser de 63V y las resistencias de 0.3 ohms a 5w, la resistencia de 10 ohms que va a tierra despues de los transistores deve ser de 2w o mayor, yo me asegure y le puse 5w (porq en ese momento no tenia de 2) y apenas se calienta.

El consumo a maxima potencia no lo tengo claro, pero no creo q consuma mas de 1.5A, yo lo tengo alimentado con 60V a 2A y funciona muy bien.

Por ultimo, el pbc tendria que pasarlo al pc porque lo diseñe en cuaderno, si alguien se anima a armarlo me lo pide y se lo mando.

Aca les dejo algunas fotos del amplificador armado.

Espero sus opiniones, saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 12, 2007)

Doy fe que ese amplificador es una "joya", es un diseño bastante antiguo pero muy bueno, y a pesar de acoplar parlante con capacitor tiene muy buena respuesta en bajos (Yo le ponia de 4700 uF 70 V)


----------



## anko (Sep 12, 2007)

gracias por el comentario, ami hasta ahora me ha funcinado muy bien, pero me surgio una pregunta, ¿mientras mas grande sea el condensador que esta antes del parlante mejora su respuesta a los bajos?

me podrias explicar bien

salu2


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 12, 2007)

Correcto ! !, pero mas de 4700 uF es inutil.


----------



## palomo (Sep 12, 2007)

Hola anko me intereso el diagrama del amplificador que posteaste, desde hace tiempo estaba buscando algo con este tipo de transistor, si a ti te funciono creo que es hora de darle uso a todos los 2n3055 que tengo (marca ON por supuesto), ya que hace algunos años encontre la pagina de "pablin", y me arme el amplificador donde ocupaban este transistor pero no funciono, antes estaba en otro foro (de españa si no mal recuerdo) y con ayuda de amigos de ese foro nos dimos cuenta que ese amplificador tenia muchos errores como son la derivación termica etc. etc. en pocas palabras una locura :x 

 ops: Pregunta: como mides la corriente en reposo, dime donde hay que hacer las mediciones si no es mucho incomveniente, ya que tengo poca practica para poner a punto el ajuste de bias, de antemano gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 12, 2007)

Si todo anda bien, no se ha quemado nada levantas la conexión de colector de 2N3055 que va a positivo, intercalas tu multimetro y mides unos 10 a 30 mA. (Alto peligro para el multimetro)

Otra pero mas segura para el multimetro calculas la caida de tension sobre las resistencias de 5 W (0,33 a 0,47 Ohm) para la intensidad de ajuste (10 a 20 mA) y mides voltaje sobre estas, esto SIN señal y preferentemente con la entrada de audio cortocircuitada a maza.

Sobre las resistencias de 5 W mides 39 mV de caida (0,39 Ohm) o 47 mV (0,47 Ohm)
conun consumo de 10 mA

El preset se regula con EXTREMO cuidado, un movimiento por demas puede acabar con tu etapa de salida.
Tambien es muy saludable alimentar el amplificador mediante una lampara en serie con el transformador (40W), esto hasta que este probado y ajustado.


----------



## palomo (Sep 20, 2007)

Ok amigo fogonazo chas gracias mas adelante espero poder decir como va el armado (si es que no he quemado nada), perdon por la respuesta algo tarde estuve fuera del foro unos dias, ya que estuve trabajando en algunos proyectos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 20, 2007)

Como dijo Confucio (Filósofo chino, 551 adC - 479 adC) mientras se fumaba algo ilegal:

No Problem !


----------



## palomo (Oct 1, 2007)

Me salto una pequeña duda amigo fogonazo en el diagrama hay 2 tipos de componentes, y me pregunta es que si al acupar los componentes señalados primero todos deben ser los primeros o se pueden intercalar ambos, logico que respetando la pariedad tanto para el positivo como para el negativo, de antemano gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 1, 2007)

La dualidad de valores corresponde a las 2 tensiones de alimentacion posibles.
Con 60 VCC te dara los 60 W de potencia y se arma con los valores de componentes de la derecha.


----------



## palomo (Oct 1, 2007)

Me sorprende la rapidez amigo fogonazo de tu respuesta (imagino el por que de tu sobrenombre) muchas gracias, espero que en esta semana publique como va la construcción de este proyecto


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 1, 2007)

hola compañeros no se mucho de sonido, asi que no se si sonara estupida o fuera de lugar.
1- Este amplificador lo podre conectar a la compu?
2.- le podre conectar bajos y vocales a la vez?


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Oct 2, 2007)

Hola Anko, te rogaría que como ya te comente en otro mensaje, subieses la PCB, diagrama de cableado, etc., o sea más información, gracias y recibe un cordial saludo.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Oct 2, 2007)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> hola compañeros no se mucho de sonido, asi que no se si sonara estupida o fuera de lugar.
> 1- Este amplificador lo podre conectar a la compu?
> 2.- le podre conectar bajos y vocales a la vez?



Hola. Se puede conectar a la PC, a un reproductor de CD, de DVD, en fin, cualquier cosa con salida de audio.
Si la señal de salida de tu fuente de auido es muy baja, vas a tener que intercalar un preamplificador para subirla un poco.
También se pueden conectar bajos y vocales a la vez


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 2, 2007)

Sugerencia colectiva:

Si son varios los que piensan hacer este amplificador, por que no se ponen de acuerdo, le piden a alguien que este ducho en el diseño de impresos que lo diseñe, luego lo mandan a fabricar a alguna empresa y se lo distribuyen por correo.

Un buen impreso es una garantia de facil armado.


Mi humilde contribucion al caos general


----------



## anko (Oct 2, 2007)

Hola a todos

Veo que varios estan interesados en el circuito, por lo cual pase mi diseño del PCB del cuaderno al pc, lamentablemente no me manejo en los programas de diseño de pcb (por algo las diseño a mano ajja) asique me quedo un poco chueco y realmente nose si este a escala, puse una referencia de 1 cm en la imagen para que puedan ajustar la escala al momento de imprimirla.

y no se olviden de invertir la imagen jeje

detalles: no pude encontrar el BC212, y me dieron de remplazo un transistor color verde B508 encapsulado TO-220, que es el que sale en el PBC, si consiguen un transistor de otro encapsulado tendran que modificar el diseño, pero le pueden poner un tip42.supongo que funcionaria.

los condensadores los puse todos en 50V menos el ultimo de de 2200uF que es a 63V y me ha funcionado de lujo, use todas las resistencias en 1/2 menos las 0.5 ohm que son de 5W y la de 10 ohm que va a tierra antes del condensador de 2200uF que es de 2W.

espero que les ayude

salu2


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 2, 2007)

Buena disposicion pero el ancho de las pistas es poco, habria que aumentar, solo toda la parte potencia.


----------



## anko (Oct 2, 2007)

Upss jeje, se me fue ese detalle, tienen que hacer las pistas lo mas gruesas posibles para que quede menos cobre descubierto y se queme mas rapido, y despues estañarla.

El pbc sería algo asi, +/- parecido lo hice yo

Ahora si acá está el pcb


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 2, 2007)

Lo de las pista es como la moda, antes se hacian finas y delicadas, ahora se trata de "sacar" la menor cantidad de cobre posible.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Oct 3, 2007)

Muchas gracias, magnífico trabajo.
Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 3, 2007)

hola compañero se me han quedado algunas dudas. abajo les pongo el dibujo de lo que pienso.





Ademas en la salida le podre colocar cornetas de 6 ohmn y un vumetro?


----------



## anko (Oct 3, 2007)

hola 

si le puedes poner cualquier parlante entre 4 y 8 ohm, la potencia varia un poco dependiendo de la impedancia del parlante, y con respecto del volumetro yo creo que no habria problema.

para la fuente mientras mas grande los condensadores mejor, unos 10000uF serian filetes, pero no todos tenemos acceso a esos tremendos condensadores, yo use 4700uF por rama y funciona bien (hise una fuente independiente para cada amplificador, usando 2 puentes alimentados por el transformador, de forma que obtengo 2x +60V, 2 ramas positivas independientes) y no se escucha el zumbido de 50hz.

si quieres ponerle ventiladores puedes usar unas resistencias y un diodo zener de 12v.

dejo como referencia un circuito sacado de la pagina de "elliot sound product" ( http://sound.whsites.net/ ) muy buena pagina, de como sacar 12V del voltaje primario.

en el caso de este amplificador que no se alimemta con fuente simetrica deberia eliminarse la parte de abajo, que es la negativa y dejar solo arriba, el voltaje esta dado por el diodo zener, remplazenlo con uno de 12V para alimentar ventiladores y esas cosas.

salu2


----------



## Chatovik (Oct 3, 2007)

ops: Te molesto de nuevo,,,, si entendi bien,,, armar una fuente simple con estos componentes , tomada del primario del transformador del amplificador (220v de red domiciliaria), rectificarla y logicamente cambiar el zener por uno de 12v? ¿estoy en lo cierto?
gracias.


----------



## anko (Oct 3, 2007)

mira, armas una fuente normal, del secudario del transformador lo rectificas y lo filtras con sus fusibles y todo lo que quieras y deveria dar 50 o 60V como quieras, alimimentas el amplificador y alimentas este circuito tb con los 50 o 60V, y por la salida deverias obtener 12V, te recomendaria que probaras el circuito en un protoboard antes para ver si anda bien, yo no lo he probado.

salu2


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 3, 2007)

y seria recomendable que le agregue un filtro pasa bajos activo? si es asi cual me recomiendan.?


----------



## tecnicdeso (Oct 4, 2007)

Ante todo un cordial Saludo. 
Yo tuve este amplificador, y era un módulo de CANAKIT. Debo hacer varias correcciones de las características que aquí se presentan.

Por configuración y características electricas, no son 60W, son 40W y con una gran tasa de distorsión. Comprobado.

Hace unos dias estuve buscando uno, de características similares, con 2n3055, que por diseño no tenga el condensador de la salida. Encontré el del proyecto siguiente:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-2n3055-protector-altavoces-9994/

Es un diseño más nuevo y con más eficiencia que el aquí publicado, en todos los aspectos.


----------



## anko (Oct 4, 2007)

hola tecnicdeso

como decian atras la potencia varia en los valores de los componentes, la alimentacion y la impedancia del parlante, voy a medir el que arme para sacarme la duda, en lo que a mi respecta el amplificador me ha funcionado de lujo, la distortion se elimina con el ajuste del bias y suena bastante bien, siempre que no se abuse de el.

se podria modificar el circuito para sacarle el condensador de salida y alimentarlo con una fuente simetrica, pero ya es tarde para mi, tengo el modulo armado y montado y estoy bastante contento con su desenpeño.

de cualquier modo hay muchos amplificador mas modernos y eficientes como el que presentas, le voy a hechar una mirada.

salu2


----------



## Danielv (Oct 8, 2007)

Eso es lo que he notado en muchos circuitos que si no son con corriente simetrica tienen siempre un pequeño error, pero amigo anko si tu dices que suena fino no dudo de tu palabra, y en realidad me gustaria armarmelo, estoy terminando primero un TDA2003 para unos parlantes de medio tamaño !

dime una cosa, los transistores que se ven en el plano tienen que ser sustituidos por los que publicaste en la primera pagina ?


----------



## anko (Oct 8, 2007)

saludos

cuando la alimentacion no es simetrica se requiere un condensador a la salida para eliminar la corriente continua, corrijanme si estoy mal.

los transistores que use y con los cuales diseñe la placa son los que pude encontrar, el pcb se puede modificar sin problema para transistores de distinto encapsulado si encuentras transistores distintos.

solo hay que tener cuidado con el pastillaje, en la imagen donde sale la placa con los componentes, donde van los transistores marce con una E el terminal del emisor de cada transistor.

salu2


----------



## Nimer (Oct 30, 2007)

Buen día, me registré solo para ver el circuito, lo acabo de pasar a una hoja y lo voy a hacer esta noche en el colegio.

Estaba buscando un amplificador así.

Tengo una duda, de que potencia tienen que ser las resitencias de la pata BASE de los 2N3055?

Gracias y te felicito por el circuito.


----------



## anko (Nov 1, 2007)

las que son de 10 Ohms que van en las bases de los 2n3055, yo use de 1/2 watt y ningún problema.

salu2


----------



## ivanutn (Ene 18, 2008)

Uhhh que groso un FAPESA, aca en argentina se lo conose asi...
si alguien queire tengo todo todo 
versiones de 15-25W (38 y 48V de alimentacion respectivamente) con los PCB con 2 circuitos de proteccion contra cortocircuitos en la salida
mi viejo hace 25 años que se armo uno de  25W + 25W y funciona perfecto, es una reliquie ahora, todos los componentes de la epoca
y yo a un amigo le arme uno de 40+40W (el mismo del post) y es espectacular,para este
tengo un PCV bastante mas chico que ese, lleva los transistores de salida fuera y tambien una fuente regulada de 60V

el que quiera algo solo pidalo


----------



## octane (Ene 31, 2008)

alguien tiene algun circuito de una fuente de alimentacion para este amplificador? es que en clase no creo ke me dejen poner 2 fuentes de 30v en serie.
Seria una que conviertiera de 220 a 60 v y 2.5 A no?
He mirado en el subforo de fuentes de alimentacion y en el buscador y no he encontrado nada.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 31, 2008)

Busca dentro de los post de amplificador alguna fuente de 45 a 60VCC

Si no puedes armarla con:
1 Transformador: Entrada de acuerdo a tu tension de red y salida 42VCA 2A si es mono o 4 si es estereo
1 Puente rectificador par 6 u 8 Amperes y unos 200V (Tambien pueden ser 4 diodos de 6A 200V)
2 Capacitores electroliticos de 4700 63 V


----------



## octane (Feb 6, 2008)

se puede cambiar el 2n2222 por el 2n2219A?, lo he buscado en internet y son muy parecidos


----------



## octane (Feb 7, 2008)

donde pone imput y output, solo se ve una salida en el esquema, pero es que en los altavoces o el jack de entrada tienen 2 , el positivo y el negativo, el 2º cable donde se conectaria?, el positivo al de input y output respectivamente y el negativo a masa normal ?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 7, 2008)

Claro! Solo te está indicando la salida del vivo, el otro va a masa o gnd, aquí te envío un par de circuitos que a lo mejor te sirven, éste se alimenta de 80V 1.5 A.


----------



## octane (Feb 8, 2008)

Anko, yo no he podido encontrar ninguno de estos con encapsulado 220, me dicen ke solo existen en to-99, hay algun otro que sea similar y que tmb me valga?
Porque es dificil ponerle un disipador a ese tan pequeño

bc212--->b508 to-220


----------



## octane (Feb 29, 2008)

en el pcb de componentes , es la cara de las pistas o es la cara de los componentes?, porque si es la de pistas cambia luego al darle la vuelta la  polaridad de los condensadores y la base, emisor, colector de los transistores, vamos que si se pone tal cual esta en la foto, o hay que darle la vuelta, me corre prisa porque tengo que presentar el proyecto en no mucho, gracias


----------



## luis_sonido (Mar 28, 2008)

hola, tengo copia de un fapesa de 100W con los 2n3055, sin transformador, y no logro hacerlo andar como el original, quiza tenga mal algo. Tenes este circuito


----------



## PATEDEFUA (May 13, 2008)

Hola, acabo de armar este amplificador y estoy por probarlo, pero antes quisiera saber si ademas de los 2N3055, va algun otro transistor en contacto con el disipador.

Si me pueden responder antes que haga lio...

Gracias!


----------



## A.V. (Sep 1, 2009)

Hola, espero que no esté muy viejo el tema.... Estaba tratando de hacer esta potencia y me doy cuenta (al diseñar un nuevo PCB) que no coincide el pcb de anko con el esquema. Me pregunto cual de los dos es el correcto porque anko dice que le funciona bien.
Yo hice un PCB como el esquema y la verdad...no me dá más que 12vp a la salida, usé otros reemplazos, en fin, pueden ser varias las causas y quiero descartar el tema del PCB-Esquema a ver si estoy en lo correcto o no.
Paso mi PCB por si alguien tiene ganas de revisarlo y/o usarlo eventualmente (es mucho más chico que el de anko), tiene TIPs35 a la salida, bc639xbc286, bc640xbc287, bc557xbc212 y 2n2222xbc107.
Gracias por responder


----------



## dack_alex (Sep 26, 2009)

oye fogonoza podre remplazar los 2n3055 por unos 2n6284? se podra hacer eso? ya que tienen mas potencia y pues son originales y para encontrar unos 2n3055 buenos va a estar muy dificil


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 26, 2009)

dack_alex dijo:


> oye *fogonoza* podre remplazar los 2n3055 por unos 2n6284? se podra hacer eso? ya que tienen mas potencia y pues son originales y para encontrar unos 2n3055 buenos va a estar muy dificil


Supongo que ese soy yo.
No es educado, para los demás participantes del foro, referir una consulta a una persona en particular, en el foro hay mucha gente tanto o más capacitada que yo para responderte.


----------



## dack_alex (Oct 15, 2009)

ok pense que podia referirme a ti por que hiciste varias modificaciones.
foro creen que pueda remplazar los 2n3055 por unos 2n6284? 
lo del sarcasmo es broma. no te ofendas fogonazo disculpa si fui grosero bueno espero y puedan sacarme de la duda


----------



## megasysfix (Ago 18, 2010)

Hola amigos del foro, arme hace 1 dia esta joyita y pues la verdad quedo hermosisimo, calidad de sonido que jamas me lo espere, ademas de que primeramente lo arme en una placa de proyectos (protoboard) y pues jamas pense que funcionaria jejejejeje pero me surgio una duda y espero que me puedan ayudar, queria ponerle mas 2n3055 en la salida conectado bases con bases, positivos con positivos, negativos con negativos, y cada uno con su resistencia independiente, no se si esto dara alguna mejoria y si lo es asi pues le coloco los 12 2n3055 que tengo aqui guardados jejejejejjej, bueno muchisimas gracias de antemano amigos espero sus respuestas y saludos cordiales para todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 19, 2010)

Probalo fuerte un largo rato y con buenos disipadores.

Si no te quemás el dedo , no hace falta 





fotos gian.rar

Saludos !


----------



## palomo (Ago 19, 2010)

megasysfix dijo:


> queria ponerle mas 2n3055 en la salida conectado bases con bases, positivos con positivos, negativos con negativos, y cada uno con su resistencia independiente, no se si esto dara alguna mejoria y si lo es asi pues le coloco los 12 2n3055 que tengo aqui guardados


 
Colocale si puedes 50 en cada rama y no notaras diferencia en el sonido eso si antes no se te quema el tip driver, ten en cuenta que este esta calculado para manejar cierta carga, para colocar mas transistores debes recalcular este valor, y en verdad no tendras mas potencia a menos que hagas los cambios pertinentes en el diseño, aumentes el voltaje etc etc. Asi que lo unico que podrias hacer es colocar solo uno por rama para que trabajen mas olgados y no calienten mucho, de ahi a que tengas otro veneficio  no.

Saludos


----------



## megasysfix (Ago 19, 2010)

palomo dijo:


> Colocale si puedes 50 en cada rama y no notaras diferencia en el sonido eso si antes no se te quema el tip driver, ten en cuenta que este esta calculado para manejar cierta carga, para colocar mas transistores debes recalcular este valor, y en verdad no tendras mas potencia a menos que hagas los cambios pertinentes en el diseño, aumentes el voltaje etc etc. Asi que lo unico que podrias hacer es colocar solo uno por rama para que trabajen mas olgados y no calienten mucho, de ahi a que tengas otro veneficio  no.
> 
> Saludos



Muchas gracias palomo por tu respuesta, pues se me haba ocurrido ponerle varios 2n3055 por que en otro diagrama lo habia visto asi y se me ocurrio mezclar ejejejejej



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probalo fuerte un largo rato y con buenos disipadores.
> 
> Si no te quemás el dedo , no hace falta
> 
> ...



DOSMETROS mas cuidado para la proxima jejejejej, pero algo curioso es que el amplificador a minimo volumen y con el ajuste de bias al maximo disipa casi CASI el mismo calor que estubiera trabajando a todo volumen, todo dependera del ajuste del bias, bueno cuidate ese dedito jejeje y saludos cordiales a todos los del foro.


----------



## palomo (Ago 20, 2010)

megasysfix dijo:


> pero algo curioso es que el amplificador a minimo volumen y con el ajuste de bias al maximo disipa casi CASI el mismo calor que estubiera trabajando a todo volumen, todo dependera del ajuste del bias.


 
 CUIDADO que lo que estas haciendo es sumamente peligroso para los transistores, se te pueden quemar por embalamiento termico, pegate una leida a este tutoriar si es que no sabes como calibrar este amplificador.

Saludos.


----------



## megasysfix (Ago 20, 2010)

palomo dijo:


> CUIDADO que lo que estas haciendo es sumamente peligroso para los transistores, se te pueden quemar por embalamiento termico, pegate una leida a este tutoriar si es que no sabes como calibrar este amplificador.
> 
> Saludos.


  jejejejej gracias por haberme avisado, pero con los grades disipadores que le puse y con enfriamiento de aire forzado pues ni noto una temperatura que pe preocupe, pero gracias por haberme avisado sobre el ajuste del bias por que yo jugaba con el kajkajkajkjakkjajka (modo reposo lo colocaba al minimo y cuando estubiera con musica se lo colocaba todo) bueno saludos cordiales y tengo una duda ¿cual es el voltaje de alimentacion MAXIMO que puede soportar este amplificador? bueno espero respuestas del foro y gracias de antemano


----------



## megasysfix (Ago 29, 2010)

Amigos del foro, arme este circuito en una PCB, le dejo el video para que opinen, nos vemos


----------



## Cacho (Ago 29, 2010)

Para mi gusto es muy grande la placa, pero no es más que una cuestión de gustos.
Buen trabajo.

Lo único que me llama la atención es que tiene el logo de TÜV, como si el aparato estuviera certificado por ellos, pero no encuentro tu compañía como certificada.
http://www.tuvdotcom.com/pi/web/index.xml?LanguageChanged=en-us&strUrlId=&strUserId= Ahí busqué "Megasysfix" y no la encontré, ¿estás certificado con otro nombre?.

Saludos


----------



## megasysfix (Ago 30, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Para mi gusto es muy grande la placa, pero no es más que una cuestión de gustos.
> Buen trabajo.
> 
> Lo único que me llama la atención es que tiene el logo de TÜV, como si el aparato estuviera certificado por ellos, pero no encuentro tu compañía como certificada.
> ...


JKAJKAJKAJKA no amigo, solo le puse el logo de TÜV por que con mis amigos nos gusta hablar de esa compañia, mi compañia aun no esta certificada ni autorizada por el simple echo de que soy menor de edad XD, solo le coloco el logo para darle como "fuerza" al circuito, pero como evidentemente no se vendera por eso coloque el logo del TÜV, es solo por divercion como dicen mis amigos, jejeje bueno eso, espero que no halla cometido alguna infraccion , bueno saludos cordiales de mi parte y hasta la proxima.

PD: la placa en si esta muy grande pero como circula muchisima corriente atravez de ella opte por ese tamaño, pero gracias por tu observacion.


----------



## casilla (Abr 1, 2011)

Una pregunta: ¿puedo reemplazar el 2n3055 ppor un nte 2329 o 2328??????


----------



## pandacba (Abr 1, 2011)

Fijate en la hoja de datos, si las caracteristicas del nte son iguales o superiores sil, si no no y asi y too depende en que lo queres utilzar con que tensión vas a trabajar etc


----------



## pachero1 (Nov 22, 2011)

hola 
Podría alimentar éste amplificador con 62 voltios ya rectificados?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 22, 2011)

Si te referís al de la primerá página , si 

Ver el archivo adjunto 3455

Cambiale el capacitor de salida por uno de 4700 uF

Saludoa !


----------



## pachero1 (Nov 23, 2011)

hola 
de cuantos voltios tendría que ser el condensador de 4700 microfaradios?
y gracias por responder


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 23, 2011)

pachero1 dijo:


> hola
> de cuantos voltios tendría que ser el condensador de 4700 microfaradios?
> y gracias por responder


 
¿ Y si lees todo el post que el cortito  ?

Mensaje Nº 4 .



Fogonazo dijo:


> Doy fe que ese amplificador es una "joya", es un diseño bastante antiguo pero muy bueno, y a pesar de acoplar parlante con capacitor tiene muy buena respuesta en bajos (Yo le ponia de 4700 uF 70 V)


 

Saludos !


----------



## alfredo5 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hola amigos del foro tengo ganas de armar este amplificador, pero tengo una duda: Que consecuencias tendrian las posiciones extremas del trimer (resistencia variable de 500Ω) y cual es la funcion de este resistor


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 7, 2012)

alfredo5 dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro tengo ganas de armar este amplificador, pero tengo una duda: Que consecuencias tendrian las posiciones extremas del trimer (resistencia variable de 500Ω) y cual es la funcion de este resistor



Ajusta la corriente de reposo de la etapa de salida.

En un extremo provoca algo de distorsión por cruce, en el otro extremo provoca calentamiento excesivo e incluso pude llegar a dañar la etapa de salida.


Leete esto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/


----------



## alfredo5 (Oct 8, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ajusta la corriente de reposo de la etapa de salida.
> 
> En un extremo provoca algo de distorsión por cruce, en el otro extremo provoca calentamiento excesivo e incluso pude llegar a dañar la etapa de salida.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la información. lo tendré en cuenta


----------



## Pablo M P (Oct 13, 2012)

Hola, estoy planeando constuirme este amplificador y he pensado en usar esta fuente de alimentación que con un transformador 44v-0v-44v al rectificar me entrega un voltage de 60v como veis en la imagen.
¿los amperios entregados dependen de los diodos y del transformador? ¿no? 
¿Qué opinais de la fuente?

 Muchisimas gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 13, 2012)

Pablo M P dijo:


> .....¿Qué opinais de la fuente?.......



Date una leída a este tema

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## Pablo M P (Oct 14, 2012)

Gracias Fogonazo, cuando pueda hago los calculos y comento, hace tiempo que me leí el post y no me acordaba de que existiera  , ¿entonces solo necesito un transformador sin tap central? si ,¿no? porque al no tenener voltaje negativo solo hace falta rectificar. 
Muchas gracias a todos haber si un dia puedo ayudar!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 14, 2012)

Pablo M P dijo:


> Gracias Fogonazo, cuando pueda hago los calculos y comento, hace tiempo que me leí el post y no me acordaba de que existiera  , ¿entonces solo necesito un transformador sin tap central? si ,¿no? porque al no tenener voltaje negativo solo hace falta rectificar.
> Muchas gracias a todos haber si un dia puedo ayudar!!



Puede ser con tab central o sin el.


*Con tab*: Rectificador onda completa con *2* diodos

*Sin tab*: Rectificador onda completa con *4* diodos


----------



## ramirez1208 (Sep 7, 2013)

Muy estimado, buenas tardes. ¿Qué clase de amplificador es este? ¿A ó AB?, gracias por la atención.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 7, 2013)

ramirez1208 dijo:


> Muy estimado, buenas tardes. ¿Qué clase de amplificador es este? ¿A ó AB?, gracias por la atención.



Es   un   clase  *AB*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 7, 2013)

Fijate en el "Multiplicador Vbe" formado por BC107 , el potenciómetro y las dos resistencias


----------



## daniliosayayin (Dic 10, 2013)

Una pregunta consegui una fuente que ya rectificada me da 45v la uso con los valores de componentes para 50v, o tendria que modificarlos?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 10, 2013)

daniliosayayin dijo:


> Una pregunta consegui una fuente que ya rectificada me da 45v *la uso con los valores de componentes para 50*v, o tendria que modificarlos?


----------



## daniliosayayin (Dic 10, 2013)

Muchas gracias Fogonazo


----------



## RamonMJ (Ago 28, 2017)

Siento dar la lata con mis dudas, pero he armado esta etapa, y la he quemado dos veces. La placa de circuito impreso (pcb) que el compañero publica y el esquema eléctrico no coinciden.
¿Me pueden aclarar un poco, qué esta bien y lo que no?

Saludos


----------



## Omar A (Ago 29, 2017)

¿Alguien lo ha probado con transistores MOSFET o con transistores darlington en vez de los 2n3055?


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 29, 2017)

Mejor busca en el foro un esquema con esas caracteristicas antes de meterle mano y cambiar componentes en este


----------



## gavilan (Abr 17, 2021)

*¿*C*ó*mo se lleva acabo o se efect*ú*a el ajuste de bias de este amplificador*?*


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 17, 2021)

De éste y de cualquiera; Puesta en marcha y ajustes de etapas de potencia nuevas o reparada

Te en cuenta que los 2N3055 son muuuuuyyyy *falsificados*


----------



## Windowsxpsp3 (Sep 7, 2021)

anko dijo:


> Hola a todos
> 
> Veo que varios estan interesados en el circuito, por lo cual pase mi diseño del PCB del cuaderno al pc, lamentablemente no me manejo en los programas de diseño de pcb (por algo las diseño a mano ajja) asique me quedo un poco chueco y realmente nose si este a escala, puse una referencia de 1 cm en la imagen para que puedan ajustar la escala al momento de imprimirla.
> 
> ...



Mi idea era agregarle alambre en la parte de la potencia al momento de estañarla como se hacen en las fuentes genéricas de pc. Sin embargo se agradece el diseñado y en cuanto al tamaño se puede ajustar muy fácil con el MS word.


----------

